# paw balm.  Any suggestions or good recipes?



## DKing (Sep 11, 2020)

My dogs' paws are dry and scratchy and I cant imagine that it feels good to them so I am looking into making them a paw balm.  Anyone who has some experience with making these, I would appreciate any advice you may have.  thank you


----------



## shunt2011 (Sep 11, 2020)

I've made this recipe for my dogs.  Especially during the winter when it's so cold out.  I found it on an AKC site.  I used Sweet Almond Oil.  I also converted it to percentages  grams but don't have that available at the moment.   

*RECIPE: DIY PAW BALM*
*Supplies*



21-24 standard lip balm tubes OR 6 1-oz. tins
a small digital kitchen scale, optional
small pot or double boiler


*Ingredients*

2 oz. (approx. 2 tbsp.) olive, sunflower, or sweet almond oil
2 oz. (approx. 2 tbsp.) coconut oil (buy on amazon)
1 oz. (approx. 1 tbsp.) shea butter (buy on amazon)
4 tsp. beeswax (buy on amazon)
*Method*




In a small pot or double boiler over low heat melt the oils, shea butter, and beeswax. Stir continuously until all is melted and well blended.
Carefully pour the mixture into lip balm tubes and/or tins. (buy on amazon)
Let them cool on the counter until hard.
Cap and label.
Keep away from extreme heat.
Apply the balm as a preventive treatment or to help soften dry paw pads or noses. Use within 1 to 2 years.


----------



## DKing (Sep 11, 2020)

@shunt2011  Does it work well for your dogs?  I have all the oils but need the beeswax still.  I would love to see an end of their crispy feet!!  thank you


----------



## shunt2011 (Sep 11, 2020)

It did help.  My dogs aren't big fans of me touching their paws, especially one of them.   The winter was just so tough on them a couple years ago they needed something.  Couldn't put boots on them... ha ha Mine aren't outside long enough in the hot summer as they are babies and like the air conditioning.  They are in and out. 

Try a little and see.  Hopefully the poor babies get some relief.


----------



## DKing (Sep 11, 2020)

@shunt2011   Mine also don't want to be outside unless their people are outside.  Strange since they are australian shepherds and should want to live for the outdoors and we have a large yard....but nope.  Unless we are going outside for a purpose like chasing balls, walking, or just adventures, they prefer life inside.  I am sure that their heavy coats make them more inclined to be indoors with the air conditioning on.  I can't blame them really.   
I will definitely give it a try and see if it helps soften their pads up. I know how much it drives me crazy when my feet are dry.


----------



## Obsidian (Sep 11, 2020)

I've made a balm with just beeswax and olive oil before. I don't remember the portions though.
You can use just coconut or olive in a pinch. Might help a little until you get the wax.


----------



## amd (Sep 11, 2020)

I have one that I make for my furry friends - but I can't think where I got the recipe from. I'll look it up when I get home. It uses candelilla wax instead of beeswax.


----------



## Eclypse (Jan 26, 2021)

I've used tallow and almond oil on my Federal Service Dogs for years. I put it on before they run outside and after they return. They absolutely love it and other dogs wonder why my dog's feet smell like treats. lol. Very safe to use. 

Melt 1/3 Almond Oil and 2/3 Tallow 
 Pour into an empty 'dial-up' container 
       (the size of a deodorant stick)
 Let cool completely, then swipe and go!

Cold weather/snow makes it hard and gives tender paws protection. You can you can also use the same formula to make high energy treats, just pour into tiny 'pill' molds and refrigerate in ziploc bags so they don't melt at room temp.


----------



## KimW (Jan 26, 2021)

Eclypse said:


> Pour into an empty 'dial-up' container
> (the size of a deodorant stick)


A deodorant stick container - GENIUS!!


----------



## DKing (Jan 26, 2021)

Eclypse said:


> I've used tallow and almond oil on my Federal Service Dogs for years. I put it on before they run outside and after they return. They absolutely love it and other dogs wonder why my dog's feet smell like treats. lol. Very safe to use.
> 
> Melt 1/3 Almond Oil and 2/3 Tallow
> Pour into an empty 'dial-up' container
> ...


I might just try this as I have both items already (minus the empty dial up container)    Thanks!


----------



## MiaM (Feb 2, 2021)

Tanks - now I know what to make out of the remaining tallow from tonights shaving  soap cooking.


----------



## CatahoulaBubble (Feb 3, 2021)

I make and sell Paw Butters. My customers actually love them. I created them for my dogs' feet because A they would get rough and scratchy and B they had frito feet that were stinking up my room. 

I use a combination of Sweet Almond Oil, Avocado Oil, Beeswax, Carnauba Wax, Candelilla Wax, Shea butter, Vitamin E oil, and Rosemary Oil.   The rosemary oil really gets rid of the frito smell. The wax helps it stick to their feet and not just be licked off. I give my dogs pawdicures once a week when I trim their nails wash and dry their feet and then apply the paw butter.


----------

